# Really ???



## Dezi (Jan 2, 2021)

According to the travel writer in my daily newspaper some of the items that we will NOT be allowed 
to take on our Continental travels from 1.1.2021 are =

Meat
milk and other dairy products
cheese, in sandwiches or not
You can bring an unlimited supply of the above back.

Looks like the Calais supermarkets will be on a winner.
Dezi


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

Are spuds ok.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm sure if you were to read another paper it would say the opposite, and a third paper would say something completely different.  Will wait and see what things are like at the end of the month or at least when Covid has done one, and we can travel again.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2021)

Personal imports
					

Personal goods containing meat, milk or their products brought into the EU continue to present a real threat to animal health throughout the Union.




					ec.europa.eu
				




Current rules say that this is correct. Unless new guidelines are issued, I guess this will be applied. Won't be bringing sausages and cheddar with me to Portugal in future of this continues.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Are spuds ok.


Not if they are seed potatoes apparently.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

Duty free will be back on though, £11 less for a bottle of spirits.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Sounds like the right way round to me.

I think I would easily prefer to eat the meat, milk and cheese from rural France (or Spain, or Portugal), thank you!

Personally I don't see this as a problem at all?   

Unless you are someone who always prefers to take your food from home with you in the interest of financial savings (or taste and eating preferences?).


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sounds like the right way round to me.
> 
> I think I would easily prefer to eat the meat, milk and cheese from rural France (or Spain, or Portugal), thank you!


Why? Only curious!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sounds like the right way round to me.
> 
> I think I would easily prefer to eat the meat, milk and cheese from rural France (or Spain, or Portugal), thank you!
> 
> ...



Noooooo Marie, our meat's great and the best cheeses in the world.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Quick pop over to Morrison’s at Gibraltar. We love a scone and cream and jam when we go there  I am British I do like my strong cheddar and bacon as well. No apologies 
Think we will wing it at as well at Eurotunel with our contraband


----------



## Makzine (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Noooooo Marie, our meat's great and the best cheeses in the world.


That's why we should only eat it over here, don't want Johnny foreigner getting the good stuff


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Also we have fed bacon to the French and Spanish who positively love it even ask us if we have it ...


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Think we will wing it at as well at Eurotunel with our contraband



Dunno Penny, I reckon the border guards will be pretty strict.

They will find it, confiscate it then take it home and eat it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Noooooo Marie, our meat's great and the best cheeses in the world.



I quite agree, but I'm just saying I wouldn't find it a great hardship not to take them with me if I was going travelling over the channel.

Wouldn't be the end of the world for me, because the local foodstuffs where you're going can be just as yummy, and in many ways is a big part of the reason why it's so enjoyable to be there - at least it is for me


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

In order to find all the contraband cheese and meat hidden away in campervan lockers they're going to have to train up some cheese and meat sniffing border dogs! 

Mind you, shouldn't be a difficult job for most dogs... no special training required, perhaps... ?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I quite agree, but I'm just saying I wouldn't find it a great hardship not to take them with me if I was going travelling over the channel.
> 
> Wouldn't be the end of the world for me, because the local foodstuffs where you're going can be just as yummy, and in many ways is a big part of the reason why it's so enjoyable to be there - at least it is for me



I agree with that Marie. I was thinking more of the long term travellers and ex pats.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

As long as we can take tea bags I don't care. 

I love food shopping when away, same krap different package


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

mark61 said:


> As long as we can take tea bags I don't care.
> 
> I love food shopping when away, same krap different package



Tea mostly comes from China & India, so I think we might be OK on that one, Mark


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Tea mostly comes from China & India, so I think we might be OK on that one, Mark



Yeah but being a Londoner Mark probably prefers Yorkshire tea Marie.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah but being a Londoner Mark probably prefers Yorkshire tea Marie.



Never thought about that!


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

Tea is rubbish abroad   

Yorkshire here, PG if I have to, and for special occasions loose leaf from the Brew tea co.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

When I was a gardener I did dry out some Camellia leaves to try, now that was proper rubbish tea.   
I know it was the wrong Camellia, but thought I'd give it a go, smoking it may have been better.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Tea is rubbish abroad
> 
> Yorkshire here, PG if I have to, and for special occasions loose leaf from the Brew tea co.



Bit of a fussy bugha, ey?  

Only joking. I like a good tea. Yorkshire is nice, we drink that at ours.

Don't really like builder's tea - PG or Tetleys. 

I drink a lot of Red Bush (Rooibos) tea these days.

Other than that I occasionally drink Earl Grey (which was created to be brewed using water on the Northumberland estate of the actual Earl Grey) and Oolong.


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2021)

A nice little earner there.

Cheese and Pork Pies smuggled out and a couple of illegal immigrants on the return journey.

What's not to like?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> A nice little earner there.
> 
> Cheese and Pork Pies smuggled out and a couple of illegal immigrants on the return journey.
> 
> What's not to like?



You forgot other English delicacies like Spam and Potted Meat Jim.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

.


----------



## vanmandan (Jan 2, 2021)

REC said:


> Personal imports
> 
> 
> Personal goods containing meat, milk or their products brought into the EU continue to present a real threat to animal health throughout the Union.
> ...



plenty of good stuff at the British food store just outside of Albufeira, resonably priced....€1 for 9 Warburtons crumpets, loads of sausages & cheddar,
sadly no Scotch pies or square sausage.



			OVERSEAS.ES


----------



## Snapster (Jan 2, 2021)

You can still buy all foods mentioned in this thread, in most supermarkets in France. 
The food import restrictions have always been in place for products coming into the EU from non EU countries, now, it applies to the UK since it has properly left the EU now. 
But, we can still buy Yorkshire Tea, Cheddar Cheese, Marmite, marmalade, sliced white bread, bacon, sausages etc. here. We do. 
But, because they are not mainstream items, some of them may cost a little more.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Tea mostly comes from China & India, so I think we might be OK on that one, Mark



Oh no it doesn`t, it`s readily available in Tesco, Leyland and they have loads of it


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah but being a Londoner Mark probably prefers Yorkshire tea Marie.


Obviously has not tried Nambarrie tea yet.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Obviously has not tried Nambarrie tea yet.



Nor me Sam, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Nor me Sam, but I'll give it a go.


You won't be disappointed i can assure you.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I drink a lot of Red Bush (Rooibos) tea these days.


we drink rooibos tea without milk or sugar, we got hooked on it in South Africa and when we first came home it was not easy to find here, naturally caffeine free as well so better for you

I do like a red bush


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> we drink rooibos tea without milk or sugar, we got hooked on it in South Africa and when we first came home it was not easy to find here, naturally caffeine free as well so better for you
> 
> I do like a red bush



Yes I've tried both of those Terry and still have some Red Bush in the cupboard now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yes I've tried both of those Terry and still have some Red Bush in the cupboard now.



Rob, the wife has discovered the range of Pukka Tea after the problems she gets with acid reflux and is really taken with them.









						Pukka Herbs
					

Pukka Herbs create award-winning organic herbal teas and supplements and provide expert wellbeing advice as part of their sustainability mission.




					www.pukkaherbs.com


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Rob, the wife has discovered the range of Pukka Tea after the problems she gets with acid reflux and is really taken with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a massive tea drinker Graham but when I do it has to be good.

I'll get some of that though because Julie suffers from acid reflux as well.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 2, 2021)

Don't know how true this is, but i've read that frozen meat etc is excluded. This is about commercial producers but i don't see how different rules could be applied to travellers. (financial times)


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm not a massive tea drinker Graham but when I do it has to be good.
> 
> I'll get some of that though because Julie suffers from acid reflux as well.


You can buy it from Hopi Direct, Taylor's Rd, Stotfold, Hitchin SG5 4AZ Rob, 30 mins down the A1

01462 354016








						Pukka Herbs
					

Pukka Herbs create award-winning organic herbal teas and supplements and provide expert wellbeing advice as part of their sustainability mission.




					www.pukkaherbs.com


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> You can buy it from Hopi Direct, Taylor's Rd, Stotfold, Hitchin SG5 4AZ Rob, 30 mins down the A1
> 
> 01462 354016
> 
> ...



Thanks Terry.

I go to Stotfold quite a lot on the bike and it's where I will be doing my test (when allowed).

I will pick some up.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 2, 2021)

Don't see as it makes any difference as 90% on here only ever go to Lidl.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Don't see as it makes any difference as 90% on here only ever go to Lidl.



I refute that.

I sometimes go to Aldi!


----------



## barryd (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I quite agree, but I'm just saying I wouldn't find it a great hardship not to take them with me if I was going travelling over the channel.
> 
> Wouldn't be the end of the world for me, because the local foodstuffs where you're going can be just as yummy, and in many ways is a big part of the reason why it's so enjoyable to be there - at least it is for me



No hardship for me either.  I cant get enough of French unpasturised Cheese and its the first thing I look forward to when landing in France, a good rake round a French market or a big cheese counter at a large E leclerc. 

The one thing we do take with us in large quantities is Lift Lemon tea which Mrs D lives on.  They come in plastic jars now but before that she used to decant them into clear plastic takeaway boxes.   For four to six months she would literally have about 100+ jars in loads of these boxes all over the van.  It looks totally like Drugs (its kind of brown coloured.   One year we got searched on the way out and I think the customs guy thought he had hit the jackpot!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I refute that.
> 
> I sometimes go to Aldi!



I did say 90%    There was a queue of wild campers on boxing day for reduced frozen turkeys for this Christmas.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> I did say 90%    There was a queue of wild campers on boxing day for reduced frozen turkeys for this Christmas.



I'm waaaay ahead of them.

I've bought up all of the 2020 calendars dirt cheap, I won't have to buy one for years now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm not a massive tea drinker Graham but when I do it has to be good.
> 
> I'll get some of that though because Julie suffers from acid reflux as well.




Rob, we buy it from Tesco, just make sure it`s the* Three Ginger Organic* which she finds is the best one and not one of the other Ginger variants that includes Lemon because that irritates it.



			https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/264766979


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Rob, we buy it from Tesco, just make sure it`s the* Three Ginger Organic* which she finds is the best one and not one of the other Ginger variants that includes Lemon because that irritates it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/264766979



I've just asked her Graham and she has had it before but not tried the Three Ginger Organic so I will get her some of that. Thanks.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 2, 2021)

There was something on Sky news about truckers having there packed lunches taken from them as they contained banned meat and dairy products.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 2, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> There was something on Sky news about truckers having there packed lunches taken from them as they contained banned meat and dairy products.



Were they allowed to take their Yorkies Annie?

There could be trouble


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 2, 2021)

Nambarrie, possibly N. Ireland’s favourite tea as it originated in Belfast, good to see it has an ‘international’ following in Scotland. Do you guys also get Punjana tea, another Belfast original.

For you bikers, a wee bit on long distance motorbike trips associated with Nambarrie.









						Nambarrie - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Punjana - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




We take in the region of 400 teabags with us on each French trip, probably the only item we take.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

Tea tastes like old dishwater to me, tried ita few times and was at the point of being sick, only one i liked was the bush tea


----------



## n brown (Jan 2, 2021)

the French regard tea as a slightly weaker drug than coke 
after being searched by the French customs and they'd found 7 lbs of Typhoo in a cupboard , one guy asked me , ''doesn't drinking this amount of tea worry you ?''
''yes it does '' i replied , '' i worry that one day i might run out ''


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> Nambarrie, possibly N. Ireland’s favourite tea as it originated in Belfast, good to see it has an ‘international’ following in Scotland. Do you guys also get Punjana tea, another Belfast original.
> 
> For you bikers, a wee bit on long distance motorbike trips associated with Nambarrie.
> 
> ...


We do get both, a guy i helped out when he was building his Ducati TT who lives in Italy asked me in an email this morning what tea would i reccomend, so suggested he try Nambarrie.


----------



## number14 (Jan 2, 2021)

When I were a young lad growing up in south Wales in the '50s and '60s Glengettie was the 'go to' tea (to use a modern idiom). Only available in Wales and AFAIK still is. I still don't understand why a tea with a vaguely Scottish sounding name would be so popular in Wales.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2021)

number14 said:


> When I were a young lad growing up in south Wales in the '50s and '60s Glengettie was the 'go to' tea (to use a modern idiom). Only available in Wales and AFAIK still is. I still don't understand why a tea with a vaguely Scottish sounding name would be so popular in Wales.


Was it counterfeit?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Was it counterfeit?


No, just one teaspoon per cup
















Oh sorry, I thought you said 'count to fit'


----------



## n brown (Jan 2, 2021)

a young man was jailed for 5 years . while there  he took up woodwork and became a renowned carpenter 
at the end of his sentence , the chief warden complimented him on his skilled work ,and asked him , before he left the prison , if he could do a little job for him . the young man asked what was needed .
the warden told him he just needed a breakfast bar in his kitchen .
''oh no said the guy , no chance - that's what got me in trouble in the first place !
what do you mean ?asked the surprised warden 
''counter fitting '' said the guy


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

We always carry meat and milk into France, more for the convenience of not having to shop straight after getting off ferry. As UK is at moment deemed as having same animal health standards as EU we should be classed same as Iceland etc.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah but being a Londoner Mark probably prefers Yorkshire tea Marie.


Nowt wrong wi Yorkshire tea.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2021)

My issue would be that I take a fridgeful of food with us to eat on the journey....even cheese sandwiches not allowed. We use entirely local produce when in the barn, but cheddar is pretty hard to come by so I usually take some plus a few chunks of vegetarian cheddar for friends (not easy to obtain in central Portugal) . As ops say, tea bags and marmite not an issue to bring but sometimes it's comfort food. Can bring dairy and meat back to UK as as officially EU standards! Wine is 18L (24bottles each) according to last gov guidelines. Just will be a pain even when (if!) flying also.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

Some people I know when away on holls only eat chips and will not touch foreign foods, mind you I think chips is all they know.


----------



## jann (Jan 3, 2021)

We do like to start off with British bacon,eating the thin stuff that the French, and most of Europe sell as bacon gets a bit boring. 
We  do fill the fridge up with other food to start us off for first few days,but it's bacon that we would miss not being able to take.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

jann said:


> We do like to start off with British bacon,eating the thin stuff that the French, and most of Europe sell as bacon gets a bit boring.
> We  do fill the fridge up with other food to start us off for first few days,but it's bacon that we would miss not being able to take.



I find the same with sausages. 

Foreign sausages have their place, but you can't beat a proper English banger!


----------



## Makzine (Jan 3, 2021)

My thoughts are, when you go through customs they usually ask the standard questions like, do you have any firearms, sharp knives etc.  Now in a motorhome we all have a drawer full of knives but they don't seem to be bothered with that.  So will it be the same if you have a fridge full of food???  Just a thought.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 3, 2021)

Once picked up this stuff in a French supermarket 6 tins to be correct , thought it was like Heinz porky sausage and beans


----------



## jann (Jan 3, 2021)

Much nicer than Heinz


----------



## mark61 (Jan 3, 2021)

I love Cassoulet but some of the meat in the tinned stuff is on the rough side, must be camel meat, and not the nice tender toe bit.  

Make my own in pressure cooker now, or dutch oven if parked up for a bit. Looks more the part, taste much the same.


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2021)

jann said:


> We do like to start off with British bacon,eating the thin stuff that the French, and most of Europe sell as bacon gets a bit boring.
> We  do fill the fridge up with other food to start us off for first few days,but it's bacon that we would miss not being able to take.


if you ask at the deli counter , they'll slice poitrine , streaky , as thick as you like  . and any Epicerie will sell broken orange pekoe tea , which is more or less typhoo or pg tips . huile de bergamot is earl grey


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I love Cassoulet but some of the meat in the tinned stuff is on the rough side, must be camel meat, and not the nice tender toe bit.
> 
> Make my own in pressure cooker now, or dutch oven if parked up for a bit. Looks more the part, taste much the same.



Must dig out my Dutch oven, great bit of kit.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 3, 2021)

Didn't they used to eat horse winkies in France


----------



## mjvw (Jan 3, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I love Cassoulet but some of the meat in the tinned stuff is on the rough side, must be camel meat, and not the nice tender toe bit.
> 
> Make my own in pressure cooker now, or dutch oven if parked up for a bit. Looks more the part, taste much the same.


Rough that was an under statement l, was still chewing  3 days later would try some homemade stuff , just did not realise half a pig was squeezed into the tin along with the trotters, oversized beans looked like rabbit droppings in a odd sauce.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 3, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Must dig out my Dutch oven, great bit of kit.


Yes, something very therapeutic about preparing a meal in a dutch oven.  I think it's probably to do with the drinking around a fire while waiting for dinner.
Although use a little firebox these days, not same as a proper fire but ok.

Well, I say "these days", probably more accurate to say those days


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, something very therapeutic about preparing a meal in a dutch oven.  I think it's probably to do with the drinking around a fire while waiting for dinner.
> Although use a little firebox these days, not same as a proper fire but ok.
> 
> Well, I say "these days", probably more accurate to say those days



Yeah I've got various Honeycomb stoves, Woodgas stoves, Rocket stoves, Hobo stoves Mark. I just can't resist them.

Rocket stove and a Kirtley kettle are a great combination though, especially if you want enough hot water for a shower.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 3, 2021)

REC said:


> Wine is 18L (24bottles each) according to last gov guidelines.


My daughter’s buggered then, they usually manage to squeeze 160+ bottles in on the way home.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 3, 2021)

though the 50 bottles is adequate for us our wine stocks are minimal after 9 months stuck at home down to our last twenty bottles of each or one weekend away with lee & wully


----------



## Scotia (Jan 3, 2021)

Haaamster said:


> Didn't they used to eat horse winkies in France


They go into BIG Mac's


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

Print your own labels and stick them on the stuff, how on heavens earth will they know a french sausage form an English one, dont wright waterloo sausage as that may be a givaway.  put napolion on it.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Print your own labels and stick them on the stuff, .  put napolion on it.


Thats an ice Cream not a sausage.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jan 3, 2021)

This is terrible news. 
I used to wrap up some spliff in tin foil and hide it in the air cleaner filter box when crossing to France.
Now it looks like I will be doing the same with our bacon rations


----------



## Compo (Jan 3, 2021)

does that get you more mpg ?


----------



## Scotia (Jan 3, 2021)

zzr1400tim said:


> This is terrible news.
> I used to wrap up some spliff in tin foil and hide it in the air cleaner filter box when crossing to France.
> Now it looks like I will be doing the same with our bacon rations


Will that be smoked bacon? What happens when ye get the munchies?


----------



## TJBi (Jan 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sounds like the right way round to me.
> 
> I think I would easily prefer to eat the meat, milk and cheese from rural France (or Spain, or Portugal), thank you!
> 
> ...


Absolutely, but if arriving on a late afternoon ferry or on a Sunday/public holiday, it's been useful to be able to take enough foodstuffs to see you through till after breakfast the next day. That now becomes rather more difficult.


----------



## Bigshug (Jan 4, 2021)

TJBi said:


> That now becomes rather more difficult.


That is if the French ca be bothered to enforce the regulation, before we were in the e.u. I can remember going through the french passport control and never seeing any signs of life at all.


----------



## n brown (Jan 4, 2021)

i can remember having 3 potatoes confiscated by the Douane . no M'sieu ,i haven't forgotten !


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Are spuds ok.


provided they're not seeding potatoes.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> provided they're not seeding potatoes.


I suppose that depends on how long your in the queue at customs.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 4, 2021)

This used to happen at the border in N. Ireland with the Republic of Ireland. This was in the days when it was a real border. Cars had to display a triptych, which I think was a sort of a green card back in the day (early 1960s) it was a triangular shape paper which was stuck onto your windscreen beside the rear view mirror. Things like butter, eggs, bacon etc were not allowed into the south. I can’t remember wether this was reciprocated coming North.

Anyway my father would try and bluff his way over with the car and caravan, and anytime the southern customs demanded our eggs etc, he would turn the car and van, head back into the north and give the goods to the first person he saw. Wouldn’t give the stuff to the northern customs as he reckoned both sides confiscated stuff for their own use and were in cahoots.

Davy


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> provided they're not seeding potatoes.



Just tell them they're raw crisps.


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 5, 2021)

If it does get enforced it will cause us problems with dog food. Most dogs don't tolerate a sudden change in diet anyway, and we are pretty fussy about what we feed so normally just take enough for the whole trip with us. The irony is that it is made in Germany.


----------



## number14 (Jan 5, 2021)

Just read the EU Personal Imports link. As I interpret it dry food for dogs is OK to import.

Our dog loves and thrives on Yora brand which is made from grubs grown in the Netherlands. Another irony.


----------



## REC (Jan 5, 2021)

number14 said:


> Just read the EU Personal Imports link. As I interpret it dry food for dogs is OK to import.
> 
> Our dog loves and thrives on Yora brand which is made from grubs grown in the Netherlands. Another irony.


Having a conversation with friends, wondering about bringing products back into the EU which were imported from the EU....it's a bit of a mess! Hopefully someone will sort it soon....or it will just remain another ironical  annoyance!


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 7, 2021)

number14 said:


> Just read the EU Personal Imports link. As I interpret it dry food for dogs is OK to import.
> 
> Our dog loves and thrives on Yora brand which is made from grubs grown in the Netherlands. Another irony.




I read this -

_There is also an exemption for powdered infant milk, infant food, and special foods or special pet feed required for medical reasons, if weighing less than 2 kilograms_

Ours would weigh more than 2 kilos - have you seen something different?


----------



## number14 (Jan 7, 2021)

Have to say I took the special pet food exemption to refer to cans of wet dog meat product for example, and that dry pet food products are outside the scope of the regulation, but maybe I'm wrong.

Looking again:-
"Travellers are not allowed to bring in *meat*, *milk or their products"
"For fishery products (including fish and certain shellfish such as prawns, lobsters, dead mussels and dead oysters), travellers are allowed to bring in up to 20 kilograms"*

So, is dry dog food based on, say, chicken a meat product? Is dry dog food based on salmon a fishery product, in which case you are allowed 20kg? 
What about dry dog food based on grubs? From the nutrition list of the Yora food that our dog has:- 40% Insect (Insect Meal 26.2%, Freshly Prepared Insect 8.3%, Insect Oil 5.5%)
Would I like to argue the point with a jobsworth French customs official? Hmmmm.

(BTW our dog has the Yora brand because she loves it, not for any special dietary reason)


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ours is semi dry, chicken based. But I might seriously consider changing him on to a fish based one if necessary. Not that it looks like it will be an urgent problem.


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

I really am hoping someone will clarify and sort this out....maybe in the next few months? Only had four and a half h to get to this stage.


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

Got a problem, keeps triple posting!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 8, 2021)

REC said:


> Got a problem, keeps triple posting!


I will have a brandy please..a TRIPLE !


----------



## Millstone Grit (Jan 10, 2021)

An extract from the europa.eu website:

*Carrying animal products, food or plants in the EU*
If you are travelling in the EU you can carry meat or dairy products with you as long as they are for your *own personal consumption*.  This also applies to plants or plant products, such as cut flowers, fruit or vegetables as long as they have been grown in an EU country and are free from pests or disease.

Seems to be carry on regardless


----------



## number14 (Jan 10, 2021)

Millstone Grit said:


> An extract from the europa.eu website:
> 
> *Carrying animal products, food or plants in the EU*
> If you are travelling in the EU you can carry meat or dairy products with you as long as they are for your *own personal consumption*.  This also applies to plants or plant products, such as cut flowers, fruit or vegetables as long as they have been grown in an EU country and are free from pests or disease.
> ...


Does this not refer to travel within and between EU countries which applied to us before brexit?  The concerns discussed in this thread are about the regulations for carrying food products from a non EU country, ie the UK, into the EU.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 10, 2021)

Millstone Grit said:


> An extract from the europa.eu website:
> 
> *Carrying animal products, food or plants in the EU*
> If you are travelling in the EU you can carry meat or dairy products with you as long as they are for your *own personal consumption*.  This also applies to plants or plant products, such as cut flowers, fruit or vegetables as long as they have been grown in an EU country and are free from pests or disease.
> ...


I assume that this is the page:  Taking animal products, food or plants with you in the EU - Your Europe (europa.eu) 

While the page does also state " In this context, EU includes the 27 EU countries, Andorra, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway, San Marino, Switzerland, and the UK. ", I would hazard a guess that this was written for the transition period and is no longer applicable, and that the section headed "*Rules when travelling from a non-EU country*" now applies.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

number14 said:


> Does this not refer to travel within and between EU countries which applied to us before brexit?  The concerns discussed in this thread are about the regulations for carrying food products from a non EU country, ie the UK, into the EU.



Hmm. Think you could be right.

Let's just hope that pragmatism and common sense wins the day.

Dread to think of having all your 'foodstuffs for personal consumption' going through similar draconian checks to the commercial importers/exporters.

Guess it might end up working like the old Customs days.
Going through the 'Nothing to Declare' entry/exit - or not, depending what you're carrying...  

"Yes occifer, that really is a curling stone and not a round of Cheddar cheese, despite it smelling a bit cheesy"


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2021)

This is just a Cheese sandwich to have in a tea break !


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2021)

With all the rules about what we cannot take in perhaps we should just stop buying EU products. Other countries will be along shortly with similar products. We will of course have to stop buying Fiat and Mercedes based MHs


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> This is just a Cheese sandwich to have in a tea break !
> View attachment 90969



You could at least have taken the plastic off and put some butter on the bread.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 12, 2021)

The BBC also carried this story this morning - You have been warned !!!





__





						Dutch officials seize ham sandwiches from British drivers
					





					www.msn.com
				




Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 12, 2021)

Dezi said:


> The BBC also carried this story this morning - You have been warned !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does seem incredible, doesn't it?

We've been joking about it in here, then find some jobsworth takes the letter of the law to the absolute extreme 

It could be a set up, of course?
Like the woman the other day who was supposedly fined for sitting on a bench.

Some of the sensationalist stories need to be taken with a big pinch of salt until they're verified.

Stories like this wind folk up, which is the last thing any of us need just now.
But that's journalism for you. The more sensational and outrageous the better they like it


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 12, 2021)

A pinch of salt on a ham sandwich is good
And mustard (English of course)
AND no Cannabis in the cafes !... can you bring "Dutch Coffee" back to UK
Are "Verified Sandwiches" OK then


----------



## REC (Jan 12, 2021)

They do check ...My son had some foodstuff in his hand luggage when flying from Thailand and stopped in France, it was removed. I suppose there aren't many places where one would come direct into the EU by ferry or train. On a plane you would have to eat the sandwich etc before disembarking. Had to do that when going to Australia as far as I remember. The mad thing is with UK that a lot of the produce came from EU in the first place. It's just that we now come under "third country" rules.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 12, 2021)

Thinking about it, this personal foodstuffs thing is a little bit of a non-story?


----------



## 2cv (Jan 12, 2021)

It’s very important to avoid importing foodstuffs between countries to prevent what can be devastating infestations. I’ve seen huge areas of forest devastated by an imported fungus in Tennessee. At US airports they have sniffer dogs checking that arriving passengers are not carrying food. Because the UK can now import food from wherever it chooses it is inevitable that the EU will seek to protect itself.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 12, 2021)

It is a bit ridiculous the butty story but if we read about food products being checked by EU officials at the Turkey border would we have the same attitude, UK is now the equivalent


----------

